# Advice on Griffin or other RDA



## morras (30/3/16)

Howzit all

Me again back with some more questions .....

I have been of the smokes for more than a month now ! Enjoying the vaping lots , only problem is the amount of money I have spend .......

I am looking at getting a nice rda tank , read lots about the griffen and it seems like a winner . I am still a newbie and want to know , how difficult is it to build coils on this deck ?can I build a single coil on it or does it have to be double coils ?

from what I understand there is more than one version , wich one should I get ?

Is there another unit I should rather look at ?

Thanks in advance for all the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

hi @morras

the griffin tank can only work as a dual coil. the build deck is nice and big but some people have had a few issues with leaking and the wicking ring does getting stuck and doing weird things.

the new tank im playing with is the diablo and its rather awesome. also a dual coil tank and the wicking tanks a bit getting used to but the vape is very flavourful with some serious clouds.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

I am loving the Griffin. No leaks if you remember to close juice flow before refilling. Wicking is easy if you ask the vendor to show you before you walk out the shop. Duncan at Vape Cartel did a thorough job of explaining the ring, wicking, juice control and his preferred builds for the Griffin. 

I find it is a great balance of flavor and clouds. Had a toot off a lot of atties before picking the Griffin. Money very well spent indeed.


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Look at the Gemini, similar to Griffin, but top filled, and from what I can see, no leak issues


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Look at the Gemini, similar to Griffin, but top filled, and from what I can see, no leak issues



Early days but so far so good with the Gemini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Look at the Gemini, similar to Griffin, but top filled, and from what I can see, no leak issues


Griffin is top filling. And because @capetocuba showed me how to wick it properly and told me about the juice control while filling, never leaks. I used it on the road yesterday, 320 km laying on it's side no problemo. GREAT tank.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/3/16)

The Griffin is a very thirsty tank though so it wont be the cheapest option when it comes to how many bottles of juice you will go through. For a newbie I still recommend the Kanger Subtank that has a RBA option if you want to build your own coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (30/3/16)

Dual coils, griffin or gemini. Single coil, serpent.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

I recently started using a Griffin and it is an easy tank to build on once you get used to the ring around the wick (can be a pain at times). Good flavour and clouds but this thing is as thirsty as it gets. I can finish a full tank in 15mins.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (30/3/16)

There's also the Aromamizer V2, which does away with the naff elastic band afc ring.

It has a smaller build deck and bottom feeds (although it's easy to remove the base for filling or rewicking/dry burning). Flavour (tried a mate's at work) is very, very good - better than the Griffin, IMHO, with the same juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> The Griffin is a very thirsty tank though so it wont be the cheapest option when it comes to how many bottles of juice you will go through. For a newbie I still recommend the Kanger Subtank that has a RBA option if you want to build your own coils





OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I recently started using a Griffin and it is an easy tank to build on once you get used to the ring around the wick (can be a pain at times). Good flavour and clouds but this thing is as thirsty as it gets. I can finish a full tank in 15mins.


Sheez. What kinda builds you cats running?! I have some staged Claptons in there right now. I mean seriously you cannot fit a bigger build. Firing these badboys at 100 watts, taking 5 second toots. My juice usage has PLUMMETED. 

I do not find her thirsty at all. I find her highly economical considering clouds/flavor. I could go through juice a lot faster in the Arctic.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There's also the Aromamizer V2, which does away with the naff elastic band afc ring.
> 
> It has a smaller build deck and bottom feeds (although it's easy to remove the base for filling or rewicking/dry burning). Flavour (tried a mate's at work) is very, very good - better than the Griffin, IMHO, with the same juice.


My next buy is the 3ml Aromamizer. Me and a mate agree, we find the Aromamizer and Griffin right on par with each other. Of course each atty has it's unique personality but both are flavor tanks of note. All about wicking it right though.

EDIT: For pure flavor chasing, I also vote Aromamizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sheez. What kinda builds you cats running?! I have some staged Claptons in there right now. I mean seriously you cannot fit a bigger build. Firing these badboys at 100 watts, taking 5 second toots. My juice usage has PLUMMETED.
> 
> I do not find her thirsty at all. I find her highly economical considering clouds/flavor. I could go through juice a lot faster in the Arctic.


My mate built the first coils for me which was dual 6 wrap 24guage kanthal with cotton bacon v2. I built the second one which was my first time and that was dual 28gauge twisted claptons with japanese organic cotton. Used the Creamy Clouds Pear and Caramel and same outcome in both builds. It sucks juice but such good flavour.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> My mate built the first coils for me which was dual 6 wrap 24guage kanthal with cotton bacon v2. I built the second one which was my first time and that was dual 28gauge twisted claptons with japanese organic cotton. Used the Creamy Clouds Pear and Caramel and same outcome in both builds. It sucks juice but such good flavour.


I would say look into how you are wicking. I am running these things and getting the same usage as a Subtank.

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/products/gasphase-dual-staged-fused-clapton

Seriously they be hardcore... Cant imagine a build using more than this.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would say look into how you are wicking. I am running these things and getting the same usage as a Subtank.
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/products/gasphase-dual-staged-fused-clapton


Will play around with it thank you. Could you post a pick of your build with wick please?


----------



## stevie g (30/3/16)

Griffin is capable of going from full to empty in 6 minutes last time I tried .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Will play around with it thank you. Could you post a pick of your build with wick please?


Soon as I empty this tank I will gladly oblige. Otherwise send @capetocuba a message, he showed me how to wick the Griffin. All his little tips made a big difference. Wasn't for him this tank would be a disaster for me no jokes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Soon as I empty this tank I will gladly oblige. Otherwise send @capetocuba a message, he showed me how to wick the Griffin. All his little tips made a big difference. Wasn't for him this tank would be a disaster for me no jokes.


Will do, thank you. Actually wanting to try the TFV4 but hear that is also a guzzler.


----------



## Zegee (30/3/16)

I vote crius prefer it to Griffin easier to wick and love the top fill. Gemini is amazing but thirsty. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Will do, thank you. Actually wanting to try the TFV4 but hear that is also a guzzler.


The TFV4 defines guzzling lol. If you are simply hunting flavor nothing beats a Subtank. Kuk air flow though. But flavor? Oh yes please. Just did a .5 ohm build on the V2 deck and it is blowing me away. Long, slow toots, not deep and sharp like bigger RTA's. But hot damn. It tastes GREAT.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The TFV4 defines guzzling lol. If you are simply hunting flavor nothing beats a Subtank. Kuk air flow though. But flavor? Oh yes please. Just did a .5 ohm build on the V2 deck and it is blowing me away. Long, slow toots, not deep and sharp like bigger RTA's. But hot damn. It tastes GREAT.


I used the Subtank for a while and I have to agree with you. Think I must get me the Toptank mini and play with that. Apologies for derailing the thread slightly.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sheez. What kinda builds you cats running?! I have some staged Claptons in there right now. I mean seriously you cannot fit a bigger build. Firing these badboys at 100 watts, taking 5 second toots. My juice usage has PLUMMETED.
> 
> I do not find her thirsty at all. I find her highly economical considering clouds/flavor. I could go through juice a lot faster in the Arctic.



Dual Alien Claptons at 0.20 ohms. I would really like to learn your wicking technique.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Dual Alien Claptons at 0.20 ohms. I would really like to learn your wicking technique.


Nothing special at all mate just what I was showed in the shop


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

I was about to post this same topic. I am also a noon the subtank I have vaped off and airflow seems to restricted. So the build deck is rather small. the Gemini looked like a good option or a aromamizer my only question too us how long does ur cotton last or supposed to last in both single and dual coils? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> my only question too us how long does ur cotton last or supposed to last in both single and dual coils?



Cotton wicking usability duration will vary greatly depending on the juice used and your vaping style.

With sugary, thick juices with lots of colour vaped at higher wattages, bank on something like 2-4 days before they'll need to be swapped out. This, provided that you don't scorch the wicks with dry hits.

Thinner, clear juices with less sugar at lower wattages can last me up to 7 - 10 days before the wicks are naff.

Your mileage may, most definitely, vary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Thanks papa for me will work out cheaper to buy a new rta and make my own coils and wicks than spending R250 for 5 coils 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/3/16)

My griffin has been good with flavour but the last 3 fills just pissed out my juice. It was 80%vg and I was so upset. 

Replaced all the o rings only to find out the positive post was loose and now the thing won't screw back it. It looks like the positive screw is stripped. I must have gotten a dud but I'm no longer happy with geek vape as I see this as a serious QC issue. 
I'm so bloody pissed off with this tank right now.


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Is the Gemini tank better than a Griffin 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is the Gemini tank better than a Griffin



For me yes most certainly... The Gemini for my money is a much better quality... my Griffin was a lousy build. Don't discount the Aromamizer Supreme which is a huge tank (25mm) and @BigGuy built a dual Ni80 24g coil setup for me and the flavour is one of the best I have had from a tank.

The Avocado has the best flavour of an RBA for me but the tank is so small it's impossible to go out and about with it without taking a 100ml bottle of juice with to keep refilling it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Thanks Rob. The avocado tank is it a rta? Which would you rate better avo, Gemini, Griffin as the better rta all round from build deck space single and dual coil capabilities to flavour etc. Sorry for derailing but need to get proper feedback on a tank that I can use for my istick 60w tc and then later on a rx200

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

I must have gotten an exceptional unit in my Griffin reading all of this wow...


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob. The avocado tank is it a rta? Which would you rate better avo, Gemini, Griffin as the better rta all round from build deck space single and dual coil capabilities to flavour etc. Sorry for derailing but need to get proper feedback on a tank that I can use for my istick 60w tc and then later on a rx200



The Avo is a genesis style tank with the tank below and a dripper like deck above... really easy to build on and wick and the flavour is just brilliant as is the cloud production... thick and dense clouds with flavour. But... and it's a big BUT... the tank is really small and it goes through juice at a rate of knots (and hence the great flavour) and you have to refill often. If I use the Avo I have to fill it about 7 times a day! The other thing is I love the Avo in single coil mode... I have a single clapton in mine and it's perfect.

Never liked the Griffin but many experienced vapers love it... the Gemini I can't give a definitive answer on it yet as I haven't really spent much time with it yet.

Oh and the Avo looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I must have gotten an exceptional unit in my Griffin reading all of this wow...


I really really liked my griffin. Great flavor and it looked great. Easy to build too.
Just disappointed that it's useless now because of what I theorise is cheap materials and bad QC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Thanks Rob this helps I do want something with a larger tank capacity though as I do find it a pain constantly refilling what you think of the stentorian tank

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (30/3/16)

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> Me again back with some more questions .....
> 
> ...


My dear friend. The Griffin only is a dual coil beast of pleasure. But if you are moaning about costs. She will swallow your wallet. She is made to pleasure you with flavour, but that comes at a price.
Now, the Griffin 25 is coming with a one side block like their avocado. There's something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob. The avocado tank is it a rta? Which would you rate better avo, Gemini, Griffin as the better rta all round from build deck space single and dual coil capabilities to flavour etc. Sorry for derailing but need to get proper feedback on a tank that I can use for my istick 60w tc and then later on a rx200
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


The avocado is great for me too, but is not a tank to be carried around as it leaks if tilted too far. Consider the new 22mm V2 Aromamizer, which is not as huge as the Aromamizer Supreme. I have the V1 Aromamizer (6 ml) and like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob this helps I do want something with a larger tank capacity though as I do find it a pain constantly refilling what you think of the stentorian tank



Then it's the Aromamizer Supreme for the win!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Andre said:


> The avocado is great for me too, but is not a tank to be carried around as it leaks if tilted to far. Consider the new 22mm V2 Aromamizer, which is not as huge as the Aromamizer Supreme. I have the V1 Aromamizer (6 ml) and like it a lot.



I think I need to test the 22mm V2 Atomizer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Will the aromamizer fit my istick 60w tc 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Christos said:


> I really really liked my griffin. Great flavor and it looked great. Easy to build too.
> Just disappointed that it's useless now because of what I theorise is cheap materials and bad QC.



Crap. I guess I will be investing in the Aromamizer I was eyeballing yesterday. If this tank gives I will birth a whale unless I have something comparable on hand. Damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Bear in mind that I want a rx200 in the near future 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Will the aromamizer fit my istick 60w tc



Probably not as it is 25mm in diameter. But will looks perfect on an RX200.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Will the aromamizer fit my istick 60w tc
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yes. Just stick to a Kanthal build. Nothing fancy make certain your ohms dont go too low and you dont need a bucketload of power to fire it. Stay away from Claptons and it should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Just looking at your mod it may fit fine... I see it has a pretty wide section on the 510.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

Thanks Lord currently on 0.3 ohms vaping at 24w and 2.58v u don't like a warm or hot vape

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

What gauge wire and how many wraps and what diameter should I use. Who stocks the aromamizer supreme 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What gauge wire and how many wraps and what diameter should I use. Who stocks the aromamizer supreme
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I would start with a standard 8 wraps of 24g Kanthal and move from there. This part is up to taste. Start with the basic Kanthal build aand move from there. It will give you a good point of reference for further advice as to how you like your vape and the builds to suit that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What gauge wire and how many wraps and what diameter should I use. Who stocks the aromamizer supreme



Both my Gemini and Supreme are dual coils Ni80 24g both with a resistance of 0,31Ω

Sir Vape stocks them.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/aromamizer-supreme-25mm-rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (31/3/16)

Thanks Rob 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

Hi @morras

Cant advise on the Griffin or most of the tanks the guys above are talking about.

But what I will offer is as follows:

Indeed, vaping can be very expensive if you want to try out lots of the latest and greatest. And the juices can also be costly especially if you are on a thirsty device producing lots of clouds.

I think it helps to get a more economical rebuildable device that has good flavour and use that as your "workhorse". For that you may have to up the nic a bit so you dont go through too much juice - and then its more cost effective. Something like a Subtank mini is great for that in my view.

Then you can get a thirsty juice guzzler in addition for the occasional vape and enjoyment.

But having one or two "workhorse" economy vapes to your liking helps a lot in making the journey less costly and more reliable.

What are you vaping on now? What is it you are looking for? Something for the occasional vape or something you can vape on as your main device?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Crap. I guess I will be investing in the Aromamizer I was eyeballing yesterday. If this tank gives I will birth a whale unless I have something comparable on hand. Damn.


Don't let my bad experience ruin a tank. Like I said I think mine was just a dud. 
I liked it so much Im thinking I should get another one.


----------



## morras (31/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @morras
> 
> Cant advise on the Griffin or most of the tanks the guys above are talking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses.

I currently have a topbox mini , a pioneer 4 u ipv5 and a ijust2.
Was down in durban over easter and went by the Sirs , they were king enough to build me a coil and wick it on my rba , worked like a charm and looked easy , or that's what I thought.......tried last night and only managed one working but with a much higher resistance than I was looking for , did a 5 turn on a 2 mill bar with 28 gauge a1 kanthal wire , bur at least it worked.

so now while I have everyone's attention please help with photos , videos and helpful information on building a coil , looking for resistance between 0.3 and 0.8 with canthal , I think the 28 gauge wire I have is to thin , should I go thicker ? How many coil turns is ideal , I suppose that will help with the choice of wire ?I tried a couple of times last night and like I said only 1 worked , on the other I wicked I had plenty problems , is suspect that my wicking is bad.on some I dry burned and as soon as wicked I got no ohm reading , just a flashing 9.99 reading on the kangertech device , think I might have burnt the wire right off ?

how long should I dry burn the coil , how many times and just short bursts or longer bursts ?

hopefully with the advice from u guys I will master this , after last night I actually feel just a little bit useless.



I thought I wanted a griffen to build lekker coils and so on , after last night it is probably better that I master the rba for the subtank first and move on later.


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I currently have a topbox mini , a pioneer 4 u ipv5 and a ijust2.
> Was down in durban over easter and went by the Sirs , they were king enough to build me a coil and wick it on my rba , worked like a charm and looked easy , or that's what I thought.......tried last night and only managed one working but with a much higher resistance than I was looking for , did a 5 turn on a 2 mill bar with 28 gauge a1 kanthal wire , bur at least it worked.
> ...


http://www.steam-engine.org
That should assist with wraps internal diameter and material resistance.

Why not try 26 AWG stainless steel? 
The resistance on SS is lower than kanthal.


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I currently have a topbox mini , a pioneer 4 u ipv5 and a ijust2.
> Was down in durban over easter and went by the Sirs , they were king enough to build me a coil and wick it on my rba , worked like a charm and looked easy , or that's what I thought.......tried last night and only managed one working but with a much higher resistance than I was looking for , did a 5 turn on a 2 mill bar with 28 gauge a1 kanthal wire , bur at least it worked.
> ...



Hi @morras
It takes a bit of time to get the coils right. Hang in there. You are doing well.
I agree its probably best to master the Subtank Mini RBA before moving on to other things.
That can perhaps become your "economy workhorse"

I use 28g wire for my Subtank mini coils at about 1.1 ohms because I like a crisper vape on it thats not too warm. Also more economical. I wrap around 2mm about 7 turns - compressed (ie coils touching each other)

There are lots of coil variables at play, so check out the following posts. They are older posts but still valid and will help a bit. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199
And
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/talk-to-me-about-building-coils.t12467/#post-236333

For dry burning I just pulse it about three times for shortish periods - aboit a second or so. Ie the coil glows a bit but doesnt get white hot. I also use a lower power for this - around 10-15 Watts


----------



## morras (31/3/16)

Thanks Silver , will keep on trying.

Do I need a proper coil roller and a deck to build properly ? Or do I just use the precision screwdriver set I have and carry on like that ?

would love to spend some time with someone who has experience at this and learn , no one like that in Rustenburg or close by ?


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Silver , will keep on trying.
> 
> Do I need a proper coil roller and a deck to build properly ? Or do I just use the precision screwdriver set I have and carry on like that ?
> 
> would love to spend some time with someone who has experience at this and learn , no one like that in Rustenburg or close by ?


I found one other vaper in Rustenburg from the map in this thread. Called @The Wolf.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> Don't let my bad experience ruin a tank. Like I said I think mine was just a dud.
> I liked it so much Im thinking I should get another one.


Well my motto is to always have spares for my spares. Tank-wise, I think it is not time to buy but time to wait a teeny bit. I am very curious to see the next gen in RTA develop. Seriously exciting things happening on all fronts. But yeah if the Griffin gives on me I am going to get an Aromamizer. I really like them.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Silver , will keep on trying.
> 
> Do I need a proper coil roller and a deck to build properly ? Or do I just use the precision screwdriver set I have and carry on like that ?
> 
> would love to spend some time with someone who has experience at this and learn , no one like that in Rustenburg or close by ?


All you need is an extra roll of wire, and an evening of your time. I use screwdrivers they work just fine.

I would HIGHLY recommend you let the shop or somebody close show you the wicking part. This can be annoying while you get it right. I learned to build on a dripper, and at first I had to pull the cotton out of there quite often because of not doing it right. Dry hits suuuuuuck.


----------



## ET (31/3/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I currently have a topbox mini , a pioneer 4 u ipv5 and a ijust2.
> Was down in durban over easter and went by the Sirs , they were king enough to build me a coil and wick it on my rba , worked like a charm and looked easy , or that's what I thought.......tried last night and only managed one working but with a much higher resistance than I was looking for , did a 5 turn on a 2 mill bar with 28 gauge a1 kanthal wire , bur at least it worked.
> ...




Ok first you're going to want to twist some of that 28g kanthal together nice and tight. Do one section double twisted (2 wires) and one triple twisted (3 wires). Plenty youtube videos on how to do it. Easy way to get thicker wire real quick. And twisted kanthal does seem to give a little more flavour also.

Next you'll need say a 2.5 or even 3mm drillbit or screwdriver or the like to wrap your sexy new wire around. Oh yeah and a small blowtorch to nuke twisted wire to make it less springy. Youtube torching kanthal or somesuch. Do about 6 or 7 wraps around the bit ending with both coil leads facing directly away from each other. Now comes the hassle of getting the leads and coil properly installed but just persevere. Also plenty youtube videos about this. 

If this rambling makes remote sense, awesome, if not send me a pm and i'll try to better help


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Keep your screwdriver/drill bit in the wrapped coil as you install it. This keeps it in shape as you wiggle it about. Also yes 28g is very thin to start with go fetch some 24g. The 28g will not go to waste you will find uses for it. But for now go for a thicker gauge.


----------

